# Ipsharkk is dangerous help me



## peacewar1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey i am worry about my ip address. I used Ipsharkk for 10 minutes and i found out that it's dangerous because it lets others to use your ip address as a proxy. So i uninstall it immediately and hope that no one can use my ip address to do illegal stuff. However, i am still worry about whether they are able to continue using my ip address or not. Please help me!


----------



## avenger21 (Nov 14, 2010)

if you uninstalled correctly its all fine, just open task manager look for IpSharkk.exe, end task if you find it, then go to start - run type msconfig, select startup tab an look for anything relating to ipsharkk or other suspicious stuff and uncheck it.
and last get ccleaner and do a registry scan followed my a reboot.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Please note that there is no need for any type of Registry scan - there will be nothing to fix in your Registry and you may end up with a doorstop.

Have a look at these articles

http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643
http://chris.pirillo.com/are-registry-cleaners-safe-to-use/


----------



## peterjhn (Nov 12, 2010)

If you uninstalled Ipsharkk properly then there is nothing to worry,if you want to confirm about deletion then just check the history and clear it.


----------

